# New guy from cold Minnesota



## Johnny Yang (Nov 1, 2007)

Hello everybody, my name is John Yang. My friends and family call me JY.
I'm from St.Paul, Mn. I own 2 cars a 89 Nissan 240sx and a 92 Acura Integra. I love my cars just like how I love thegreen stuff. 


I'm a quiet person who likes to read. I'm looking to help ppl out
(in anyway that I can) and also to learn from others as well. Later


Cheers

JY


----------



## DND (Nov 1, 2007)

Welcome to the board JY. Just a suggestion...when youre on a message board like this I wouldn't put that much information out there unless you are not growing.


----------



## ptownchronic (Nov 22, 2007)

Yeah, i would put that much up either. but im from mn too. what kind of bud you got right now. i got OG kush and Sour Deisil


----------



## Johnny Yang (Dec 7, 2007)

DND, I'm a user. I might grow my own crops in the future. 

ptownchronic, I dont have any right now. The locals are dried out.
Its drought season man.


----------



## ptownchronic (Dec 9, 2007)

Its drought season? The winter is when the best buds come around man. You just need to get to know the right people or something.


----------



## Dimps (Dec 22, 2007)

wow you guys, I'm from the St. Paul area too and I'm getting some of the best buds right now.....


----------



## Bonemachine (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm from the suburbs of Minneapolis. User at the moment, but thinking of maybe growing one small plant. A little sketched about buying seeds online though so I'm in a predicament. I also can't find any specific Minnesotan laws on very small time cultivation punishments, I can only find the punishments for growing like 100 plants, but I'm more concerned about just supplying myself. Can any of you point me in the right direction?


----------



## SmokieDayz (Feb 26, 2008)

I actually came across this forum while looking up laws too lol.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 1, 2008)

Welcome to the site...


----------



## dankforall (Mar 3, 2008)

This is the best place for state laws. I hope it helps..
State By State Laws - NORML
Just select your state and the laws will appear. 
Welcome to the site, I hope this helps


----------



## medijuana88 (Jan 30, 2009)

What up homebois im from Minnesota and i would like to get some adivice from friendly experience growers.


----------



## M.L. (Dec 16, 2009)

The weather up here might be nasty but the bud isn't. One might say "Merry Christmas"


----------



## piratesmoker (Dec 16, 2009)

hola Minnesotan's! I was born and raised there, but am in alaska now... wasnt cold enough in MN for me - just playing waay cold enough. Anyway just thought I'd drop in and show some MN love. Somebody pls go catch a show @ first ave for me! 

LovingKindness- PirateSMoker


----------



## michomikhail (Dec 20, 2009)

ive been getting the best buds of my life this winter how can it be dry my dude gets 40+pounds straight from oaksterdamn 2 times a month you just need to find better connections


----------



## blaze1camp (Dec 20, 2009)

what it do all my ppls from MN...Grew up on the south side of MPLS...Dowm in TX now but welcome to the RIU...


----------



## spartakiss (Dec 21, 2009)

I was born in Wisconsin and lived in MPLS, MN waaaayy back in the '60's. Damn, I'm old. Anyway, welcome. You might want to check out a deep water culture/bubbleponics system if you decide to grow your own. Hydroponics is da bomb. Lots of info on this site. Patience is the key to growing good herb. Welcome and stay safe.
Spartakiss


----------



## guitarabuser (Dec 21, 2009)

Johnny Yang said:


> Hello everybody, my name is John Yang. My friends and family call me JY.
> I'm from St.Paul, Mn. I own 2 cars a 89 Nissan 240sx and a 92 Acura Integra. I love my cars just like how I love thegreen stuff.
> JY


This is the kind of thing you would say when you are trying to incriminate someone using their name.

Damn, next you'll be posting your mugshot and GPS directions to your house.

Welcome to rollitup, but try to be security conscious and stay anon.


----------



## CageK (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm also very interested in finding out the laws for growing in MN. Just a few plants for personal use, no plans on selling.


----------



## hohosr (Sep 5, 2010)

I need your buddies connect if the price speaks right dude. I'm paying 41 a piece no matter how many I grab at a time. That shit is lame dude. Not even for supers either. Just for commercial nug. I'd guess your bro is getting a better slide than that!


----------

